# Australian Lateral Transfer Scheme (ADF)



## pilotsgrl0773 (Jun 5, 2014)

Honest opinions on this program. (ADF, Australian Lateral Transfer Scheme) Please feel free and comment as we are laterals and I am trying to get an idea of who likes it here, who are not fans, any problems someone might have had and so on so forth. 

Please be honest as I have already heard the typical this is blissful paradise, its an honor to live here and blah blah blah! No its not all rainbow and roses, as I assure many this is the standard and rehearsed line for some. What I want to know is everything both good and bad!! 

We came over here on a lot of mistruths to find a lot of obstacles in our path, and we would have enjoyed hearing all sides and not just those that would make its way onto a travel brochure, as in the end we feel this was definitely not the right choice for our family and moved here on many lies told to our family. 

Pros and cons would be appreciated, AND keep it clean as I am not interested in this turning into a bashing session for those who don't agree and can't have adult like conversations!! I am very interesting in hearing all points of view on this program as well as experiences.

Thank you!!


FYI: Were headed home after about 8 months as we are fining a lot of legal discrepancies in my husbands contract and a lot of red flags! There are a lot of discrepancies overall and the longer we are here the more we find out. Enough is enough and we are done!


----------



## armycanwife (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi! I am from the U.S. as well but married to a canadian who is applying for lateral transfer. I have a lot of experience in the U.S. military environment due to living in a town with 3 bases and most of my friends are military members both AF and Army. Your post makes me wonder what I should keep my eyes out for and what the bad parts are ..as obviously I hear only the good parts and its a large move for us to be wrong and locked into contract.


----------



## Pilotsgirl (Jul 18, 2015)

Be careful of the person above. She is a serial pest and complainer.

Best advice is to understand that Australia is not America (she started a blog called "America yes, Australia no").

But if you are living in Canada, you would already understand cultural differences and be receptive to change and opportunities.

The complainer above blogged that there was no health care for service spouses...

Australia has universal first rate healthcare. For everyone, for free...

She was also upset to find out there were no free tickets for ADF Persons to Disney land. There is no Disney land in Australia...

Please feel free to read her biased and poorly written blog. It includes stories about her hard done by husband (a reservist pilot) that showed up in Australia; with no flight records. No pilot ever does this. It turns out he couldn't fly the aircraft competent standard and was removed. 

Not having or losing flight log now makes sense. You didn't want Australia knowing something...

If you honestly pin your future on the source of one person (myself or the blogger above called "pilots girl" (still makes me laugh) then ADF is not for you.


----------



## pilotsgrl0773 (Jun 5, 2014)

Armycanwife, be very careful and fact check before you come! Get legal advice as well as we ended up engaging legal advisers about the legality of my husbands contract!!! Let's just put it this way, legally, the contracts are not worth the paper they are printed on. We're home and are thrilled to be rid of the ADF!! I am also finding other families who are not thrilled with the military in Australia and went home with no regrets!! Not all love it and not all enjoy their time in Australia!!


----------



## pilotsgrl0773 (Jun 5, 2014)

armycanwife, best of luck on your decision and I do hope you do not run into the same resistance our family did more specifically my husband. I did hear a funny story about a Canadian who went over to Australia years ago to basically tell them to shove their program where the sun does not shine and that was that and left rather quickly!!!


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

*Closing thread*

I'm not prepared to have the thread turn into a personal feud, or trolling by either side.

I don't think much more is to be gained here, and posts are coming too close to not meeting the rules for the forum, notably Rule 1 here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Therefore I am closing this thread.

Thank you.


----------

